# Buddy Bike Basket - Snoozer



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Hey everyone! Need a bit of advice, last year I purchased this

https://www.amazon.ca/Snoozer-85003-Buddy-Basket-Black/dp/B0026WYCU4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1526482757&sr=8-3&keywords=dog+basket+for+bike+snoozer

Duke was only a tiny pup about 7 pounds and it fit him great we only used it about three times.

Well fast forward to now and Duke is just over a year only weights around 13lbs and I just don't know if its too small... He fits in it and I took him around the block for a spin I just worry that hes too big. Anyone else have any input on bike carriers..

The buddy basket says it can hold a dog 14 pounds... I would love to continue to use it but fear that I'm putting my dog in a awkward spot!


----------



## ptgrin (Feb 17, 2018)

*Bike Carrier*

Dukethedog:
Your carrier looks like a good one, although it sounds like your dog is at the upper end of the weight max for this one. If you like it on the handlebars, can you go up in size?
I have used a rear-mounted wicker basket with wire top (see below) for a couple of months on my bike with our 7 lb havi, Piper. I feel better with her on the back for both a better base, as well as a more stabile ride vs on the handlebars. With this basket it's important to also buy the offered short leash and the short split tether which keeps her secured in the basket. I give it 5 stars! The link is from Amazon. When you visit the Beach and Dog Co. website, you'll also see basket liners and a pillow (nothing but the best lol) which make for a more comfy ride!

Beach and Dog Co. Rear-Mounted Wicker Pet Carrier 
Amazon.com : Rear Mount Willow Bicycle Basket with Safety Cage - Hand Crafted By Beach and Dog Co (Myrtle Beach) : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

ptgrin said:


> Dukethedog:
> Your carrier looks like a good one, although it sounds like your dog is at the upper end of the weight max for this one.
> Beach and Dog Co. Rear-Mounted Wicker Pet Carrier
> Amazon.com : Rear Mount Willow Bicycle Basket with Safety Cage - Hand Crafted By Beach and Dog Co (Myrtle Beach) : Sports & Outdoors


You are so right he is too big! Thank you for the link I"m going to look into alternative ways to bike with Duke! I'm such a freak I like the fact that I can see while while biking  So I'm going to try and find a forward facing one.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I have this for Link and Zelda. Link is 15lb. It still works and he fits in it fine. Tho it is definitely harder to ride a bike with so much weight on the handle bar.
https://www.amazon.com/Solvit-Tagalong-Bicycle-Basket-Sport/dp/B00239W4Q4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1527395139&sr=8-1&keywords=solvit+bicycle+basket


----------

